# RIP Trip_Wire



## Boon (Jan 10, 2012)

As many of you already know, Trip_Wire (Thomas Regan), a veteran of the US Army Special Forces, has recently passed.   Tom has been a member here since 2008 and was a frequent contributor.

He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 10, 2012)

Boon said:


> As many of you already know, Trip_Wire (Thomas Regan), a veteran of the US Army Special Forces, has recently passed. Tom has been a member here since 2008 and was a frequent contributor.
> 
> He will be greatly missed.


 
Damn, I hadn't heard


----------



## Headshot (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest easy Tom, you'll be missed.


----------



## TH15 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## TB1077 (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Trip_Wire.  Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## dknob (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Warrior!!!


----------



## formerBrat (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Trip_Wire. Thank you for your service, condolences to family and friends.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP; save a seat at the table for us.


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Tom.

We appreciate all you've done for us.


----------



## tova (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS Sir....


----------



## Muppet (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest in peace warrior. You will be missed.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP.  An inspiration to us all.


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest in peace. Thank you for your many years of service.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest Easy Tom.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP to a true warrior...


----------



## elle (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest In Peace.  Prayers to his family and to each of you here.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Trip, I will especially miss your AAR's after your dinners, gatherings and get togethers. Rest easy, and thank you for everything.


----------



## alibi (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest in Peace.  Thank you for your service to this Nation, in all of your careers.

My thoughts are with all of you who knew him personally.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest Easy Sar Major, and prayers to your family.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## JBS (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP, Warrior.  Thank you for your service to this nation on so many levels.


----------



## Servimus (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear!  May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 10, 2012)

MSG (Army)/Captain (KCSO) Regan, you are a dear friend and you will be missed.

To all on the board, please PM me if you want details for services.

LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Warrior.  Thank you for you your service to this country.
Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2012)

He was getting old and grouchy​and his hair was falling fast,​And he sat around the Legion,​telling stories of the past.​​Of a war that he had fought in​and the deeds that he had done.​In his exploits with his buddies;​they were heroes, everyone.​​And 'tho sometimes, to his neighbors,​his tales became old hat,​all his buddies listened,​for they knew whereof he spoke.​​But we'll hear his tales no longer,​for ol' Lou has passed away,​and the world's a little poorer,​for a Ranger died today.​​No, he won't be mourned by many,​just his children and his wife.​For he lived an ordinary,​very quiet sort of life.​​He held a job and raised a family,​quietly going on his way;​and the world won't note his passing;​'tho a Ranger died today.​​When politicians leave this earth,​their bodies lie in state,​while thousands note their passing​and proclaim that they were great.​​Papers tell of their life stories,​from the time that they were young,​but the passing of a Ranger,​goes unnoticed, and unsung.​​Is the greatest contribution,​to the welfare of our land,​some jerk who breaks his promise​and cons his fellow man?​​Or the ordinary fellow,​who in times of war and strife,​goes off to serve his Country​and offers up his life?​​The politician's stipend​and the style in which he lives,​are sometimes disproportionate,​to the service he gives.​​While the ordinary Ranger,​who offered up his all,​is paid off with a medal​and perhaps a pension, small.​​It's so easy to forget them,​for it is so long ago,​that our Lou's and Tom's and Johnny's,​went to battle, but we know.​​It was not the politicians,​with their compromise and ploys,​who won for us the freedom,​that our Country now enjoys.​​Should you find yourself in danger,​with your enemies at hand,​would you really want some cop-out,​with his ever waffling stand?​​Or would you want a Ranger,​who has sworn to defend,​his home, his kin, and Country,​and would fight until the end?​​He was just a common Ranger​and his ranks are growing thin,​but his presence should remind us,​we may need his like again.​​For when countries are in conflict,​then we find the Ranger's part,​Is to clean up all the tousles,​that the politicians start.​​If we cannot do him honor,​while he's here to hear the praise,​then at least let's give him homage,​at the ending of his days.​​Perhaps just a simple headline,​in the paper that might say:​​OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING,​FOR A RANGER DIED TODAY.​​-- Author unknown​


----------



## TheWookie (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Warrior -- thank you for your service.


----------



## ProPatria (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Tom.


----------



## tdgunslinger (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest easy, Trip_wire. Thank you for your service.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 10, 2012)

We are all richer for having know you, Tom. Rest Well.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 10, 2012)

Im going to miss our wine and dog chats, TR.  You were one of the best and will never be forgotten.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest in Peace.  Blue skies Warrior.


----------



## rgrcrash (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest easy, bro. See you at the last rally point.


----------



## Fritzy (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP...


----------



## goon175 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest easy.


----------



## CDG (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Warrior.  Thank You for all you did for us.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest easy Warrior. 

You were a valued member here and based on how you interacted with everyone here and across the street, I know you touched many people in your life.  Your family and friends are in my thoughts.


----------



## bosox27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest in peace


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2012)

A Warrior, A Soldier, My Brother, My Friend...  I will drink with you again in the Feasting Halls of Valhalla.  I'm going to miss you.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 11, 2012)

Rest easy, Trip_Wire.

And thank you for your service.


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 11, 2012)

Rest In Peace Thomas


----------



## Robal2pl (Jan 11, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 11, 2012)

RIP Trip, see you in Valhalla, my friend.

Condolences out to D, his wife.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 11, 2012)

Rest In Peace Brother.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jan 11, 2012)

RIP Tripwire


----------



## Scotth (Jan 11, 2012)

RIP Trip you will be missed.


----------



## Sigaba (Jan 11, 2012)

Rest in peace, Trip_Wire.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rest in peace Trip Wire.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 11, 2012)

RIP Sir.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Seajack (Jan 11, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## digrar (Jan 12, 2012)

Rest Ye, Oh Warrior
You'll battle no more
No longer to live
The horrors of war
Your duty was done
With honour and pride
Farewell! Oh Brother
Until we march by your side


----------



## wardog763 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 12, 2012)

Rest In Peace. My condolences to his family and friends, this saddens me greatly.


----------



## lancero (Jan 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace, brother


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2012)

Thomas C. Regan  (Link to obit, just click on his name)


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rest easy Trip, you will be missed.


----------



## Swill (Jan 18, 2012)

RIP Trip.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jan 21, 2012)

RIP


----------



## observation post (Jul 3, 2015)

RIP Trip_Wire.


----------

